# "Dying" to watch Dexter! *may contain spoilers*



## mjalomo (Oct 25, 2006)

Is anyone else watching this show?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love it, but I'm afraid to buy the book version and ruin my fun.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Nov 21, 2006)

LOVE this show!!! Haven't missed one yet!!!!


----------



## CincyFan (Nov 21, 2006)

I only watched the first episode but I really liked it.  I've been Tivo-ing the rest of them and burning them on DVD.  I'm planning to do a marathon some weekend this winter when the snow and cold turn me into a shut-in.


----------



## Lexxiii (Aug 23, 2008)

*"Dying" to watch Dexter!*

No, not Dexter's Laboratory. I'm talking about the Showtime show about the serial killer. xD Anyone else completely obsessive about it? We don't have cable so we watch it on regular TV, but we're a season behind Showtime. We rented half of the second season and watched it all in one night. 

It's so in-depth but easy to follow, the characters are fantastic and it's such an interesting thing to talk about because it's almost a moral dilemma!


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: Dexter*

Um love it! And Dex is a hottie.

But don't tell me anything! I'm only half way through the second season.


----------



## laperle (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: Dexter*

I LOVE Dexter! Can't wait for season 3!!!


----------



## revinn (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: Dexter*

I love Dexter!! I've only seen the first season, but I plan on picking up the second one soon. I thought I was weird for identifying with him, but apparently a lot of my friends feel the same way.


----------



## Monsterbilly (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: Dexter*

I love Dexter!!!


----------



## carrieann07 (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: Dexter*

It's the only reason I keep my sub. to showtime


----------



## laperle (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Dexter*

What do you girls think about these rumours regarding Michael C. dating Jennifer Carpenter??


----------



## snowflakelashes (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Dexter*

_I absolutely heart Dexter. I know, but its that whole wierd dark-hero thing going on with him.  I think its the same reason you could cheer for a mobster in The Soprano's etc.  They make the character human, i'm sure you're suppose to relate to them. I do have issue watching any of the killing scenes, i'm squemish like that and just cover my eyes until they're over.   
_


----------



## mac~A~licious (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Dexter*

Dex, is my baby! can't wait for the next season.


----------



## Lexxiii (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Dexter*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fafinette21* 

 
_Um love it! And Dex is a hottie.

But don't tell me anything! I'm only half way through the second season._

 
Hehe, we're at the same stage of the story then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought there were only two discs so when I saw the end of the last one I was like... "WHAT?!" but there were two more to go, lol.


----------



## Lexxiii (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Dexter*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_What do you girls think about these rumours regarding Michael C. dating Jennifer Carpenter??_

 
Terribly, Michael C. is MINE dammit!


----------



## vividdreamer (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Dexter*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carrieann07* 

 
_It's the only reason I keep my sub. to showtime_

 
Ditto that! Well, and Weeds. And Californication. And The L Word. 

If it weren't for their series shows, I wouldn't have Showtime.


----------



## silverblackened (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: Dexter*

After I saw the first episode, I refused to watch any more until I got my hands on ALL the rest of the first and second seasons, because I knew I wouldn't be able to stand being made to wait to see what happens next, LOL. I think I finished both seasons in like, a week.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_What do you girls think about these rumours regarding Michael C. dating Jennifer Carpenter??_

 
Am I the only person who thinks that she is distinctly not-hot?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: Dexter*

HAAHAHA! Dexter's Laboratory! I loved that show and all those other Cartoon Network shows:
Powerpuff Girls
Cow and Chicken
that Baboon and Weasel show
Johnny Bravo (etc.)

I don't watch the other Dexter, though.


----------



## laperle (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: Dexter*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *silverblackened* 

 
_Am I the only person who thinks that she is distinctly not-hot? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I like her and think she's very pretty in a non-conventional way. 

Plus, she was dating the actor who played Rudy (I love his voice) before Michael C. 

Lucky girl!


----------



## Nadeshda (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Dexter*

I absolutely LOVE Dexter! My bf and I are countdowning for the season premiere... although other people think I'm nuts for liking a show about a serial killer lol

There's a trailer for the 3rd season going on youtube, I'm going to leave the link here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YouTube - Dexter: Season 3 Trailer

I also love Rita's character, she's so pure and naive, but at the same time, strong it's impossible not to like her. Lila (the british chick from the 2nd season), though, I just couldn't stand her! I kept cussing and insulting her whenever she popped out! LOL And Debra, she's just adorable!


----------



## laperle (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Dexter*

The first episode of season 3 leaked in the internet. It's the pre-screening to the press.


----------



## Kinderwhore (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Dexter*

I have no words for how much I will miss Doakes. Surprise, motherfucker.


----------



## VintageAqua (Apr 24, 2009)

*"Dying" to watch Dexter!*

Is anyone else watching Showtime's Dexter? I just got into the show a few months back and consumed the first two seasons in a few weeks! 

No one else I know has seen the show up to the point I have and I want to gossip with people about the plot line! 

The writing, acting, and cinematography are pure genius! Seems like Showtime keeps getting better and better!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: "Dying" to watch Dexter!*

I LOVE this show.  It is one of my favorites!  I actually studied forensics and crime scene analysis in University so I am addicted to shows like this.

My hubby gets mad when I start speaking about cast-off, directional spray etc...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Not very ladylike I guess.


----------



## VintageAqua (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: "Dying" to watch Dexter!*

That's wonderful. I've always found forensics terribly interesting so it's great to hear about the accuracy of the show. Seems like Showtime actually has experts on the writing staff! 

My bf will watch with me sometimes but even he gets a little unsettled from time to time haha. It could also be my mini-crush on Michael Hall 

Have you seen Bones? That's also a great one for forensics!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: "Dying" to watch Dexter!*

Yep I also watch Bones!  I also read the books that Bones is based on; the Kathy Reichs books.  She is also a producer on the show.

I tend to watch all the detective and medical/forensic type shows.  I was going to become a Forensic Psycholgist (like on Criminal Minds) but the job offers were all in the US.  Guess it's a good thing but we don't have anywhere near the number of murders up here but it was not good for my first career choice!  I was not a fan of having to leave Canada so I changed careers.  Just can't seem to get it out of my blood (no pun intended 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## ghostsinsnow (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: "Dying" to watch Dexter!*

I love that show
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I have only seen the 3rd season so far because my boyfriend was into the show and introduced it to me when he saw I had the new season on demand. But I realllyyy want to see the first two seasons. It's such a great show, I love the whole plot line of it.


----------



## achaviva (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: "Dying" to watch Dexter!*

I adore this show! I whizzed through the first two seasons and now I have wait _patiently_ for a friend to get me the third because we don't get that show on TV/cable here. Must... be... patient...

The third book is awful though, IMHO.


----------



## bellaconnie80 (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: "Dying" to watch Dexter!*

OMG I looove Dexter!! I cant wait for the new season!!


----------



## carandru (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: "Dying" to watch Dexter!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaconnie80* 

 
_OMG I looove Dexter!! I cant wait for the new season!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
same here!!  Love, love, love Dexter.  We don't have showtime but I could always find the newest show online about an hour after it aired.  This show is addictive.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: "Dying" to watch Dexter!*

LOVE LOVE Dexter!!!!  I walk around singing the theme song...So bad...But I love it

Two people can keep a secret ...if one of them is Dead


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: "Dying" to watch Dexter!*

I loooove Dexter. The end of season three kept me up til 8AM because I couldn't stop watching. Can't wait for it to come back! I think it's just so well made... I felt like season 3 was a little less gorey... which is good and bad... only good because sometimes we eat dinner through Dexter and well it can be unappetizing.


----------



## VintageAqua (May 16, 2009)

*Re: "Dying" to watch Dexter!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_LOVE LOVE Dexter!!!! I walk around singing the theme song...So bad...But I love it

Two people can keep a secret ...if one of them is Dead_

 
The theme intro is like a piece of art! Love how it can turn mundane activities on their head.


----------



## VintageAqua (May 16, 2009)

*Re: "Dying" to watch Dexter!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_I loooove Dexter. The end of season three kept me up til 8AM because I couldn't stop watching. Can't wait for it to come back! I think it's just so well made... I felt like season 3 was a little less gorey... which is good and bad... only good because sometimes we eat dinner through Dexter and well it can be unappetizing._

 
I grew up in a family of nurses so the dinner table was filled with gorey and unappetizing stories so I've become accustomed to it over the years haha. I totally understand what you mean though. My grandmother fainted at the dinner table one time!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 16, 2009)

*Re: "Dying" to watch Dexter!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VintageAqua* 

 
_I grew up in a family of nurses so the dinner table was filled with gorey and unappetizing stories so I've become accustomed to it over the years haha. I totally understand what you mean though. My grandmother fainted at the dinner table one time!_

 
Haha, that's awesome... at least there was always something to talk about at the dinner table =)


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: "Dying" to watch Dexter!*

I just started watching the first season this week
a teacher of mine had said she loved this show, and until now  watched it

and wow I love this show so far I only need the last episode of the first season but ahh! this show is good!


----------



## Boasorte (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: "Dying" to watch Dexter!*

OH MY GOD, thank GOD fora Dexter thread... I"m a Dexter whore lol... I love Dexter more than Law and Order SVU and Harry Potter!!!!!

Michael C Hall is sexy as hell, and a great actor.

I must admit though, I was sooo happy when Lila in the second season killed Sgt Doakes, and I wanted to CRY when Dexter killed his brother 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want to start reading the books


----------



## tara_hearts (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: "Dying" to watch Dexter!*

Looooooooove Dexter & michael c hall. The new movie he is in, 'gamer' looks kinda lame but I'm so seeing it bcuz his accent sounds so cute on the previews.


----------



## Boasorte (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: "Dying" to watch Dexter!*

oh yes I am sooo gonna see "Gamer" because of him


----------



## vica (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: "Dying" to watch Dexter!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_LOVE LOVE Dexter!!!!  I walk around singing the theme song...So bad...But I love it

Two people can keep a secret ...if one of them is Dead_

 

i cant stop humming the theme song! lol

....and did you guys know that michael c hall and jennifer carpenter (who plays his sister) are married?!  they play a very convincing brother and sis tho haha.. and i think its fun watching her because she was in that movie "white chicks"


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: "Dying" to watch Dexter!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_oh yes I am sooo gonna see "Gamer" because of him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I thought Gamer would be good too...just a warning it was NOT a great movie!!


----------



## aeroerin (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: "Dying" to watch Dexter!*

Ahh fellow DEXTER lovers!  I think it's semi-creepy that Michael C. Hall & Jennifer Carpenter are actually married, but I'm more so sad that Michael is off the market! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  But all joking aside, I cannot wait for the new season.  I wanna see new-daddy Dexter!


----------



## ShesNoGhost (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: "Dying" to watch Dexter!*

This show is great. My mom and I recently started watching in and we both really like it. We're up to the third season. I can't believe it took me so long to get into this show. 

I was so happy when Doakes died. I know it's bad to say, but he was such a dick.


----------



## aeroerin (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: "Dying" to watch Dexter!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShesNoGhost* 

 
_I was so happy when Doakes died. I know it's bad to say, but he was such a dick._


----------



## Boasorte (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: "Dying" to watch Dexter!*

wait they're MARRIED?
So much for my fantisizing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



damn u Jennifer Carpenter

also when is someone gonna kill off Laguerta? I can't stand her LOL


----------



## aeroerin (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: "Dying" to watch Dexter!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_wait they're MARRIED?
So much for my fantisizing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



damn u Jennifer Carpenter

also when is someone gonna kill off Laguerta? I can't stand her LOL_

 
Definitely agree with you there! (on both counts, haha!)

If I remember correctly, LaGuerta was killed in the first book.  Kinda wish the TV series would follow suit.  But if ANYTHING happens to Debra/Dexter/Rita/the kids/Angel, I'm gonna flip my s***!


----------



## Boasorte (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: "Dying" to watch Dexter!*

you're killing me? seriously killed in the first book? 
I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO on my way to Borders when I get paid, I think I can forfeit and eyeshadow or two for Dexter lmao


----------



## rei181 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: "Dying" to watch Dexter!*

Yay for a Dexter thread! I started off with season one but because I moved I cancelled my showtime and tried to catch the episodes online. I still haven't seen the last 3 but I'll make sure to see them before Sunday.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vica* 

 
_....and did you guys know that michael c hall and jennifer carpenter (who plays his sister) are married?!_

 
I had absolutely no idea that they were married.


----------



## Pink_minx (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: "Dying" to watch Dexter!*

I've only watched a couple of episodes from the first season.  My bf's cousin and gf are hooked! he loves it so much he wants us to watch it from his nexflick account I think thats what it is called.  But it looks like a really good show from what I have seen so far.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: "Dying" to watch Dexter!*

I am in the middle of season 3. I LOVE this show. I think I like it even more than I like "Lost"


----------



## Boasorte (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: "Dying" to watch Dexter!*

^ Season 1 and 2 were the best, I'm still holding my opinion about season 4 though


----------



## tara_hearts (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: "Dying" to watch Dexter!*

how is everyone feeling bout the new season?
my thoughts:
trinity is super creepy. ugh. John lithgow nailed the part.
Rita and the kids always on dexters back is super obnoxious. I wish they would dial it down a notch with them.
I'm interested in what is going to happen with Deb/lundy..


Oh yeah. I love the show so much so I finally read 'darkly dreaming dexter' .. was super dissapointed. I think the show took the book and went in a much better direction with it. Especially with the brother part, they beefed it up and I thought it was alot better.


----------



## manderz86 (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: "Dying" to watch Dexter!*

Dexter is my absolute fave! Got into it when I was in the UK so I was behind as it was & now I'm in Germany & all I can do is hope they air it on British Forces Broadcasting, but it'll probably be a couple seasons late like half the stuff on telly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need my Michael C Hall fix damnit!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: "Dying" to watch Dexter!*

Trinity is super creepy, watched the preimier with a friend and we were flippping... I've been watching religiously this season, watch it on mondays though because it airs at 11pm here and thats too late on a sunday to be hyped up over a TV show.!


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: "Dying" to watch Dexter!*

I'm so mad Lundy died!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yea what's with the Trinity? A super creep, at least Dexter is a loveable killer ( hah did I reallyt just say that? LMAO)


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: "Dying" to watch Dexter!*

I'm actually not sad to see Lundy go.  I thought the whole thing with him and Deb was creepy.

John Lithgow is GREAT at playing a psycho; can't wait for the showdown between him and Dexter!


----------



## tara_hearts (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: "Dying" to watch Dexter!*

^ i second that. John Lithgow has nailed this role. I liked the scene where dex was lookin at his sisters ashes and he flipped out.


----------



## Boasorte (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: "Dying" to watch Dexter!*

OMG I can't believe the newsreporter is related to Trinity! I think he's gonna kill her!!
BTW I wonder why they don't see each other often, and if his family even knows about her


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: "Dying" to watch Dexter!*

I can't believe no one posted about the season finale!!  I friggin' couldn't believe it!  Rita was starting to drive me nuts anyway but I wasn't expecting that.  First that Deb found out about his childhood and his brother and then to have Rita killed like that.  Action packed episode!


----------



## Boasorte (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: "Dying" to watch Dexter!*

OMG I was so mad Rita died! bUT YEA SHE WAS ANNOYING!! I' m still waiting for La Guerta to die! That whole storyline with her and Batista was so uninteresting.

And I was a little confused, what's the story with Arthur and Christine? Like why didn't she live with them, and why was he only decent to her, and not his own wife and other kids, did they even KNOW about her?


----------



## preciouscharm (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: "Dying" to watch Dexter!*

I am still depressed about Rita dying!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: "Dying" to watch Dexter!*

I can't wait for the next season!!!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: "Dying" to watch Dexter!*

Season five is upon us! Set your recording devices for September 26th!

Trailers:

YouTube - Dexter Season 5 Trailer (Comic Con)

YouTube - Dexter: It's Already Over (Season 5 Promo)

YouTube - Dexter Returns (Season 5 Promo)


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: "Dying" to watch Dexter!*

9 days!!!


----------



## n_c (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: "Dying" to watch Dexter!*

I can't wait!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: "Dying" to watch Dexter!*

i have only just watches the first seson of dexter and will start the second tonight most likely! what an awesome show! why has it taken me so long to watch it?!


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: "Dying" to watch Dexter!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i have only just watches the first seson of dexter and will start the second tonight most likely! what an awesome show! why has it taken me so long to watch it?!_

 
Oh yay, Lou! Excited you will be joining us soon! It gets even better, Season 4 finale literally made my jaw drop... it was new TV for me.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: "Dying" to watch Dexter!*

OMFG I cannot wait! I'm glad that as soon as True Blood is done Dexter starts. These two are pretty much the only ones that keep me interested in TV.

I hope Dexter doesn't spend most pf season 5 crying over Rita. And I wonder what will happen to the baby now


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: "Dying" to watch Dexter!*

Anyone see the Dexter premier?  It was a little anticlimactic, but it seemed like a necessary evil and I appreciated the back story to Rita and Dexter. It was very sad though.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: "Dying" to watch Dexter!*

I saw it... Was definitely choked up here and there.

Loved the part right after he killed that guy when Harry said "that's the first human thing I've seen you do."

It was anti-climatic in a way because I was expecting some big deal cliffhanger ending but I thought all the emotion was good too.

I'd probably love Dexter no matter what... I love the writing.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 14, 2010)

What have you guys been thinking so far?

  	I'm concerned about this new nanny... She creeps me out.

  	*Spoilers*

  	In the preview for this upcoming Dexter he's holding Julia Stiles' character hostage like he did with Doakes. I'm not sure that was the best way to go about it. That worries me for him.

  	Glad Aster and Cody are gone for now... Her Dexter-blaming was starting to bug me.

  	Does anyone think Deb is getting suspicious of Dexter? A couple of things she's done now have me thinking maybe she's putting some things together.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 16, 2010)

i'm finally up to date with you guys! and like you MJ i am also pleased that aster and cody have left for the moment.  i don't feel like much more could be done to be honest with them and as you say, it was getting old aster blaming dexter.

  	i have to say that Quinn is looking mighty fine this season too...


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 16, 2010)

Quinn drives me -nuts-! I've never liked him. Usually I come to like most characters over time but I've never warmed up to him.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 17, 2010)

i think his character is ok, he has been making me laugh in the past few episodes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm pleased that julia styles is in this series, i really like her movies and think she's a good actress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





LittleMaryJane said:


> Quinn drives me -nuts-! I've never liked him. Usually I come to like most characters over time but I've never warmed up to him.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm really curious to see what her character is like. I haven't seen her in many things so I don't really have much of an opinion on her in general.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm loving this season so far. I can see Julia Stiles character becoming Dexter's minion and do lotsa killing with him. Oh, I don't see Quin surviving this season which is a pitty coz I like him. But he'll know what Dexter is about and he'll have to be eliminated.


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 19, 2010)

This has been a really weird season for me, I can't pinpoint what I don't like... but I'm not loving it. I like that we are getting new facets to Dexter... but the rest of the season has been lukewarm for me.

  	Lou, glad you're caught up! Quinn is looking good in his overdone Miami tan and striking blue shirts to match his eyes.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 19, 2010)

kaliraksha said:


> This has been a really weird season for me, I can't pinpoint what I don't like... but I'm not loving it. I like that we are getting new facets to Dexter... but the rest of the season has been lukewarm for me.
> 
> *Lou, glad you're caught up! Quinn is looking good in his overdone Miami tan and striking blue shirts to match his eyes.*



 	ohhhhh yes he is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Dexter seems to change alot throughout each season. Some i really loved and others i wasn't so keen on. here is my season ranking!

  	1 - this is my favourite! the writing was brilliant, i loved all the characters and it kept me guessing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	4- i love the trinity killer storyline! this was another great season!
  	2- i did enjoy this season however i don't feel it was as well written as the rest. plus i was a little mad that Doakes had to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he rocked!
  	3 - i really wasn't a fan of this season at all - i didn't like the whole Miguel storyline - i like dexter working alone! plus the skinner storyline didn't interest me too much either.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 19, 2010)

I agree that this season isn't the best so far but I like it better that season 2 and 3. Season 3 was the worst by far and season 1 the best IMO


----------



## singer82 (Oct 19, 2010)

ooooo oooooo yay people that enjoy this show as much as I do. It's me and my fiances fav show! We got showtime just for this show. Debra is my fav char, love her. I didnt know that her and Dexter are married in real life. I miss you know who (I wont say for people that havent gotten to it yet) but gives the show a whole new turn. I loved the Ice Truck Killer storyline. This season is not as good as the others but I still love the show!


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow! Totally my favorites in the same order and almost for the same reasons. I love season 1. For the premier night of this season I painted my nails each a different color in honor of the Ice Truck Killer. Lol. 


LMD84 said:


> 1 - this is my favourite! the writing was brilliant, i loved all the characters and it kept me guessing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 24, 2010)

kaliraksha said:


> Wow! Totally my favorites in the same order and almost for the same reasons. I love season 1. For the premier night of this season I painted my nails each a different color in honor of the Ice Truck Killer. Lol.



 	hee hee! that's so cute! i should have done that!


----------



## rachelcf (Nov 23, 2010)

I just started getting into Dexter this year. I fell in love at first sight. Now I am completely bummed that I don't have Showtime and have to wait until I comes out on DVD.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 23, 2010)

This season is finally getting more intense. I wanted to start screaming after the Lumen/Chase phone conversation. Can't wait for the next episode!


----------



## kaliraksha (Nov 23, 2010)

Yep, it is finally picking up. I was surprised to find that I like this caring side of Dexter. It's so unique to him. Hope it gets really good... but seriously only 3 more episodes?! Another TB-like build up to nothing?


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 24, 2010)

yes i'm pleased the season is picking up now! but i'm sad it's over so soon. i understand why it got off to a slow start after him dealing with Rita's death but things could have moved quicker! but this week and last week i was literally on the edge of my seat!!! oh and i was wetting myself laughing at the end of the episode where dexter found Lumin had attempted to kill that guy and he had the other guy he was trying to kill running around in cling film! and vince's actions he was doing at the end! hee hee hee!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 24, 2010)

hahah Lou I know what u mean, Vince Masuka is one of the best TV characters. He totally cracks me up and that was his best scene evah!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 24, 2010)

hahah Lou I know what u mean, Vince Masuka is one of the best TV characters. He totally cracks me up and that was his best scene evah!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 24, 2010)

hahah Lou I know what u mean, Vince Masuka is one of the best TV characters. He totally cracks me up and that was his best scene evah!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 24, 2010)

hahah Lou I know what u mean, Vince Masuka is one of the best TV characters. He totally cracks me up and that was his best scene evah!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 24, 2010)

hahah Lou I know what u mean, Vince Masuka is one of the best TV characters. He totally cracks me up and that was his best scene evah!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Shadowy Lady said:


> hahah Lou I know what u mean, Vince Masuka is one of the best TV characters. He totally cracks me up and that was his best scene evah!



 	wow you must have really meant that!  hee hee!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 24, 2010)

I really doubt Dexter will end up being a TB situation... I don't see them leaving us without something big happening.

  	Does anyone like Quinn and Deb together? I don't... But maybe that's just my Quinn hatred showing through.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 30, 2010)

LittleMaryJane said:


> I really doubt Dexter will end up being a TB situation... I don't see them leaving us without something big happening.
> 
> Does anyone like Quinn and Deb together? I don't... But maybe that's just my Quinn hatred showing through.


	i dont like quinn and deb togther to be honest. but i like both the characters, just not together! at first i thought it was ok but not so much anymore. it'll all end in tears and i just want deb to be happy with somebody at last!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 7, 2010)

Shadowy Lady said:


> wow you must have really meant that!  hee hee!


	hahah I have no idea how that tripple post happened. The new Specktra format is not kind to me. Prob one of the reasons I'm barely on here now!
  	On topic, I cannot believe it's season finale this Sunday! I have a feeling Deb is gonna know what Dexter is and we'll be left with the cliff hanger of what she'll do about it. Or maybe they show us that Deb and Quinn will cover up for Dexter and cliff hanger will be something totally different.

  	Either way, can't friggin wait!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Dec 7, 2010)

I actually liked Quinn for ONCE last episode for a second... When he was talking to Deb, apologizing to her when they were sitting together in the police station. First time I didn't want to punch him in the nose.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 8, 2010)

LittleMaryJane said:


> I actually liked Quinn for ONCE last episode for a second... When he was talking to Deb, apologizing to her when they were sitting together in the police station. First time I didn't want to punch him in the nose.


	lol! yes it was a sweet scene- i just want deb to be happy!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 8, 2010)

LittleMaryJane said:


> lol! yes it was a sweet scene- i just want deb to be happy!


 
	I thought about that too. I think he'll be taken in for questioning at least. I don't think he'll go down though or get killed, that's too similar to Doakes! I really like Quinn, I hope his character lasts


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 9, 2010)

LittleMaryJane said:


> I thought about that too. I think he'll be taken in for questioning at least. I don't think he'll go down though or get killed, that's too similar to Doakes! I really like Quinn, I hope his character lasts


	yeah that is true! i miss Doakes! he was bad ass!! and also quite pleasent to look at! hee hee!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 15, 2010)

so who watched the final episode thsi week? i loved it!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 15, 2010)

I like it but not loved it :/ I mean it seemed a lil convenient! I guess i got spoiled with last year's season finale and was expecting more. So some concerns I have:

  	- Where the heck did Dexter get that knife he put in Jordan's foot?
  	- Departure of Lumen was too sudden, as if the way they did it was an after thought


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 16, 2010)

Shadowy Lady said:


> I like it but not loved it :/ I mean it seemed a lil convenient! I guess i got spoiled with last year's season finale and was expecting more. So some concerns I have:
> 
> - Where the heck did Dexter get that knife he put in Jordan's foot?
> - Departure of Lumen was too sudden, as if the way they did it was an after thought


	i do get what you mean. me and nick commented on the knife thing! but i guess that's tv for you! hee hee! i understand why they have made Lumen leave - i'm not sure what else she could have done seeing as she no longer has her dark passenger. however if she still felt the need to kill i think that they could have done alot more with her. although i have been reading that perhaps she will come back at some point because they have left it open.

  	i thought it was great that we saw a side of deb that wasn't just about being a cop - i was on the edge of my seat when they were behind the plastic sheet! and i'm also happy that deb will hopefully have a good relationship with quinn now he has been cleared thanks to dexter - i'm wondering what will happen with quinn and dexter next season - perhaps they now have an understanding of each other.

  	overall it certaintly wasn't the best season - mainly due to how slow it started and also because season 4 was so amazing - it had alot to live up to. i shall be looking forward to season 6 next year anyways!

  	on another note did you guys hear that the actors who play dexter and deb are getting divorced? i only found out they were married a couple of months ago!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 16, 2010)

I heard about the divorce. I also heard that MCH was having an affair with Julia Stiles. Though that part could be a rumour, lol!

  	I'm happy Quinn didn't get killed off. I'm also happy he's cleared. Poor guy is actually right about Dexter and no one listened to him. He's a pretty good cop. I was also at the edge of my seat when Deb was behind the curtain. I think I even choked on my wine, lol! I didn't like Lumen but Dexter loved her so i was hoping somehow they put more effort into hear leaving. Was kinda abrupt I still feel...

  	This wasn't the best season but better than season 3, that was by far my least fave season! Though still Dexter is the best thing on TV so no complaining


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Dec 16, 2010)

I agree with you on the finale, Shadowy Lady. It felt a little anticlimatic to me like I kept expecting something CRAZY to happen and then... It didn't. I did like the scene with Deb and the plastic divider a lot, though. And I agree with you about Lumen's departure too for sure. I wanted them to be together so bad, haha. Dysfunctional or not I want Dex to have love.

  	On the knife point... (haha the knife point) anyway about that.. Jordan got Dexter's tools off of him after the accident but when he opened them up, he noticed the one knife missing so Dexter must have thought ahead to take one out and keep it on him? Kind of stupid of Jordan not to check for that though.

  	I actually ended up liking Quinn in this last episode! I was so surprised by that, but I did.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 16, 2010)

LittleMaryJane said:


> I agree with you on the finale, Shadowy Lady. It felt a little anticlimatic to me like I kept expecting something CRAZY to happen and then... It didn't. I did like the scene with Deb and the plastic divider a lot, though. And I agree with you about Lumen's departure too for sure. I wanted them to be together so bad, haha. Dysfunctional or not I want Dex to have love.
> 
> On the knife point... (haha the knife point) anyway about that.. Jordan got Dexter's tools off of him after the accident but when he opened them up, he noticed the one knife missing so Dexter must have thought ahead to take one out and keep it on him? Kind of stupid of Jordan not to check for that though.
> 
> I actually ended up liking Quinn in this last episode! I was so surprised by that, but I did.


	yeah i guess dexter had a knife on him. because just before he crashed he was saying that Jordan would be expecting him so maybe he did prepare himself a little. or he grabbed a knife just after the car crashed before he got out of the car? and i'm pleased you are now starting to like quinn a little!

  	now for the next season i would like to see more of batista! i really like him and would love for him to have more of a central role like he has done previously. this season i felt like we didn't see as much of him.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 4, 2011)

Who is getting pumped for the next season?! The promo looks so awesome!


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 25, 2011)

Rumor has it the first episode screener is floating around online right now! I am looking forward to it, but worried about how the last episode ended.


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 25, 2011)

I CANNOT wait!!! This show has yet to disappoint....better not start either!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 26, 2011)

ahhh i am so excited to see the new season! i have loved every season so far and this one looks to be awesome!


----------

